# spider mites



## bolt786 (Jun 16, 2009)

I stupidly accepted two clones from a buddy(hah) and now my garden is full of spider mites i read on this site that a solution of 1/2 and 1/2 water and isopropyl alcohol would get rid of them has anybody tried this i'm still veging so i'm hopeful to be able to get rid of them can i use a store bought insecticide or not thnks for any advice.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

I use this method, works great. I also use a store bought insecticide too. Called _Garden Safe Household and Garden Insect Spray_. Most growers use 2 to 3 different sprays/ect to rid themselves of spider mites.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 16, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

i used the 50/50 iso/h2o but i added a drop of liquid soap to keep it from evaporating so fast.  this striped the waxy layer off the leaves and it took several days after i quit spraying for the leaves to get back to normal.  

get some safers soap from the garden center and alternate spraying between the safers soap then the next day use the iso/h2o spray. 

get rid of these before flowering and take this expierence and learn from it, quarrantine any plant /cutting from now on and ONLY move them into your grow space after you are sure there are no unwanted hitchikers.  

check into beneficial insects, this might be an option since your in veg.  i remember that some beneficial insects can not multiply in a 12/12 light cycle so check into that as an option.

good luck


----------



## bolt786 (Jun 16, 2009)

i went and got some insecticide for the mites the active ingredient is pyrethrins do you think i should spry all the plants or just the two tha have signs of infestation?and believe me i have learned...thnks


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 16, 2009)

1 qt water in pan.Turn on heat.Once boiling add 1 tea spoon garlic powder,1 tsp cianne pepper(powdered) and 1 of chilly pepper seeds.Once this cools place in blender and emulsify.Strain(cheese cloth),dilute(I dilute until slightly orange)and cover soak the plant.This will kill em all(eggs,adult,pulpe,larve,flies,gnats,spiders,aphids)I brought a "buddies" flowering girl and added her in.1 week later(1 month into flowering no problems,let my guard down)I thought I was gonna have to abandon ship,until a wise grower informed me about this "soup".Use it every 3 dayz 4 3 apps.then weekly.
Vodoo juice,barricade,piranha,tarantula(advanced nutrients)will cut out mold/mite/disease problems if applied from clone/seed.HIGHLY RECOMMENDED for beaffier yeilds.


----------



## skallie (Jun 16, 2009)

you aint learned yet man if you have mites they lay eggs and they hatch fast and they lay eggs after 3 days and again and again.

if your in uk go to b and q get westlands pest stuff in 1 litre orange bottle 4 quid spray once job done.

trust me i used to grow mites every grow in fact i grew mites better than plants

lol

skallie


----------



## skallie (Jun 16, 2009)

nuff said

skallie


----------



## bolt786 (Jun 16, 2009)

can you tell me the active ingredients in the bug attack i bought some stuff that says it kills all stges i would like to compare and should i spray all of the plants or just the two i see infected...thnks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never heard of anyone getting rid of mites with just one type of treatment.  It generally takes different kinds of treatments applied every 3-5 days.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

safer's soap and avid


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> you aint learned yet man if you have mites they lay eggs and they hatch fast and they lay eggs after 3 days and again and again.
> 
> if your in uk go to b and q get westlands pest stuff in 1 litre orange bottle 4 quid spray once job done.
> 
> ...


 
This is the description on the bottle, it seems good stuff, I will get a bottle when I'm next near B&Q 



> Container grown houseplants and other garden ornamentals are susceptible to a wide array of common garden pests that can attack all year round. Use Westland Bug Attack Ready To Use Spray to deal with infestations. It offers long-term protection to your pot plants with its systemic action that will persist for up to 12 weeks. This means that it will not only deal with existing pest problems but that it will also stay effective for new pests that arrive and tackle any hidden pests. Bug Attack RTU contains an added foliage feed that boosts the health of your plants while the pests are being dealt with, this speeds the recovery of your plants.
> 
> *Uses:*
> Bug Attack Ready to Use can be applied all year round for the control of red spider mite, aphids, scale, whitefly, thrips and mealy bugs. It is designed specifically for use on houseplants (container grown) and ornamental garden plants (container grown/protected).
> ...


 

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

too bad it is not available here. The bugs probably have no resistance to it here.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it against your customs laws to import liquids?

eace:


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2009)

> Do not apply to edible plants or plants growing in the open border............contains a systemic insecticide, which means that it stays active within the plant ready to deal with any new pest invasions or hidden, unseen pests for several weeks.


 ...........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

I did read that, but it sounds an ideal source to spray after the growing season is finished and prior to starting up next year to have a sterile pest free environment for inside a greenhouse 

eace:


----------



## skallie (Jun 20, 2009)

hick its offers up to 12 weeks protection at best and i dont even spray properly just a misting to the tops of the leaves and havnt looked back since using it that once.

i use it on mother plant if mites were present then take clones then they root then they veg and then i flower.

simple arithmatic equtes to well past 12 weeks like 14-16 or thereabouts in which time the systemic action of this spray has decreased so much that it would be non existant.

skallie


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

Phytoseiulus persimilis 

hXXp://www.syngenta-bioline.co.uk/co...Persimilis.htm

eace:


----------



## skallie (Jun 21, 2009)

Phytoseiulus persimilis its just like seting fire to your hard earned money total waste of time if the conditions are not 100% they are crap

skallie


----------

